# TOS Galactica Completed



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm a little late to the party, but I finally finished my Galactica! Moebius did a great job designing this kit. Everything fits together very tightly (maybe TOO tightly!) I would recommend that you cut off a lot of the locator pins/tabs to make it easier to assemble. I did find that all 4 of the engine detail strips in my kit were a little warped, but I was able to straighten them out with a quick soak in some boiling water. 

I used the Paragrafix photoetch and found it to be a nice enhancement. There are some missing details on the underside of the "neck" and the photoetch fills in this area nicely. I filed down the bridge to give it a more accurate profile. Paragrafix has instructions on how to do this and includes some pieces to detail the bridge.

I started my paint job with a basecoat of Tamiya IJN Gray (Kure Arsenal) XF-75. I then took a full bottle of Tamiya Flat White and slowly added drops of J.N. Grey XF-12 until I got a light grey color that I liked. I misted a few light coats over the entire model. Using artist oils, I applied a black pin wash to all the panel lines and around the greeblies. 

The decals are durable and work well with Micro Set/Sol. I hope you like decaling because there are A LOT of them! The red pin stripes that run along the sides are all individual pieces. They were easy enough to apply, you just have to take your time.

Thank you Moebius for making my grail kit. I can finally stop kicking myself for throwing my Monogram in the trash thirty years ago!


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Great job! The bridge fix really helps seal the deal.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Wonderful buildup!


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Beautiful build :thumbsup::thumbsup: thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for your nice compliments. I appreciate them.



edge10 said:


> Great job! The bridge fix really helps seal the deal.


Thanks! I was hoping someone would come out with an aftermarket bridge, but nothing's come to market. I didn't want to wait anymore so I went with the Paragrafix fix and I'm satisfied with it.


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

Well done. That is a nice looking model.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

I hope mine turns out that nice, well done!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Great work, perfect colour choice, nicely lit too.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great looking Galactica !! One to be proud of for sure !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nicely done!


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Great work, perfect colour choice, nicely lit too.


Thanks! I'm pretty satisfied on the color I ended up with. In natural light, it looks more gray than in my pics. I took the pics in my display case that has overhead fluorescent lights. The bright lighting really gives the model that "almost white" color that we're used to seeing on tv and photos.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Thunderbird said:


> Thanks! I'm pretty satisfied on the color I ended up with. In natural light, it looks more gray than in my pics. I took the pics in my display case that has overhead fluorescent lights. The bright lighting really gives the model that "almost white" color that we're used to seeing on tv and photos.


A simple thing, but you nailed it better than usual IMO!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You did a great job capturing the look of the one seen on TV.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nicely done. Love the paint job. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## bigobear (Dec 11, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

a beauty


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's some closeups of the areas with Paragrafix photoetch pieces.


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

More areas with the photoetch pieces.






















photoetch engine grills





















photoetch bridge walls


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for the bonus photos!

It looks like the photo-etch are a must have for the Galactica and Pegasus. I might build some without, just to get them done!


----------

